# Trying to get me head around rider delivery bag



## TMan19 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,

So are you supposed to put cold drinks with hot food in the same bag as long as the divider is between them?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TMan19 said:


> *Trying to get me head around rider delivery bag*


*Lordy!* How big is your head exactly?!

.


----------



## TMan19 (Feb 10, 2018)

Not as big as the bag


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I bought two smaller thermal bags from Coles for $2.50 each (tax deductible) as they are a better fit than the large Uber black thermal bag.

I use that larger bag only for pizza.

Doing it this way also allows me to store cold items separate from hot items. Just don't forget to hand over the drinks!


----------



## TMan19 (Feb 10, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> View attachment 205308
> I bought two smaller thermal bags from Coles for $2.50 each (tax deductible) as they are a better fit than the large Uber black thermal bag.
> 
> I use that larger bag only for pizza.
> ...


Thanks Jack


----------

